# cooles Carbonbike



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Februar 2003)

coool, nur wasn des für nen Vorbau??
Und we findet ihr des Bike, ich find nich schlecht!


----------



## biketrialer (27. Februar 2003)

leude ich muss schnell nen eimer holen....ich muss kotzen......
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (27. Februar 2003)

sieht lustig aus-ist bloß die frage wie lange das ding hält.
die kurbel sieht aber auch nicht orginal aus


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Februar 2003)

naja mit 1690g is der Rahmen nich leicht, dafür dass er aus carbon is..  von daher wüsst ich nich was fürn Vorteil der Rahmen haben soll im vergleich zu normalen alu rahmen. Ausserdem is er wesentlich empfindlicher gegen schrammen, kratzer o.ä. Und ob der auch steif genug is? des is die Frage, is ja bei carbon immer so ne sache, kommt drauf wie er konstruiert is. Merkt man ja bei carbon boostern auch schon. Manche flexen wie sau und manche so wie meiner sin bock steif..


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Februar 2003)




----------



## tingeltangeltill (27. Februar 2003)

ich würd lieber ein photo vom königsblauen sehen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobsen (27. Februar 2003)

des is ne monty bar/stem combo


----------



## tobsen (27. Februar 2003)

des is ne monty bar/stem combo


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Februar 2003)

Ich würd da gern mal drauf Kacken


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Februar 2003)

Ich finds auch häßlich und zum Vorbau dacht mir auch eben das is nen Monty.. 130mm lang oder ? Steuerrohr 160mm?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. Februar 2003)

Also wenn der selbst gebaut ist hab ich aufjedenfall respekt vor der Leistung. Aber einen haben will ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Naja wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab kann sich jeder sonen rahmen mitnen bissel internetrecherche (wie wird das geschrieben?  ) das ganze auch bauen...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (28. Februar 2003)

Also ich weis nicht was ihr hab. Carbon sieht nur genial aus. Leider ist mir des zu empfindlich und nicht besonders steif.

Wenn ich den geschenkt krieg nehm ich den  


Jerry


----------



## echo freak (2. März 2003)

die ausfallenden sind irgentwie so komisch!


----------



## vollkornjudäas (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jerry _
> *Also ich weis nicht was ihr hab. Carbon sieht nur genial aus. Leider ist mir des zu empfindlich und nicht besonders steif.
> 
> 
> Jerry *



mit carbon kann man bocksteif bauen! auch isses nich so extrem schlagempfindlich wie immer behauptet wird... 
is unter anderem auch ne konstruktions- und verarbeitungsfrage. problematisch is nur der preis und die entsorgung (wie bei vielen so gearteten verbundwerkstoffen)


----------



## Jerry (2. März 2003)

Tritt bei Carbon eigentlich so was wie korrosion auf?


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

Nein Korrosion ist kein Problem UV Bestrahlung wher deshalb ham die Teile meist nen Schutzüberzug.

Auch Wechselbelastungen sind nicht so das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (3. März 2003)

echt mal-das sieht man ja auch am scott strike-in den haltbarkeits tests lags immer ganz vorn,besonders im schlagfestigkeits-test und lastenwechseltest.man müsste sich halt mal von scott ein richtig geiles bike bauen lassen-würd bloß ein bissl teuer


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

Scott? Da würd ich lieber einen dranlassen der Ahnung davon hat


----------



## konrad (3. März 2003)

wieso sollte scott keine ahnung davon haben?-sie bräuchte halt erstmal ein paar jahre für die entwicklung.


----------



## Jaka (4. März 2003)




----------



## konrad (4. März 2003)

das sieht doch schon besser aus! 

good job!


----------



## vollkornjudäas (4. März 2003)

hm, sieht irgendwie aus als hätte wer nen normalen alu-rahmen einfach überpappt...


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2003)

hmmm... du bringst mich da auf... gleichmal nachgucken at echt ähnlichkeiten mitnem ashton...

wiesn die Geometrie? 385er Kettenstreben an dem Nasa !?
Radstand mit Fatty R 1035mm... !?


----------



## Jerry (4. März 2003)

Des Rad ist doch schon mal gepostet wurden. Da war es aber nur der Rahmen!
Jo sieht aus wie nen Ashton!


Nojo aber geniale Lackierung


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. März 2003)

ok... is der rahmen nur ne schicht carbon drüber... also unsinnig schwerer aber dafü optic... wobei vieleicht ist es garnicht so schwer ne lage bidirektionales carbon und man spart die pulverbeschichtung...

auf ashtonbikes.com da sahn die ausfallenden anderst aus aber diese hier sind genauso...

wer son nasa rahmen hat und den zerlegt hat oder sich zutraut den zu zerschneiden soll mal gucken obs wirklich nen alurahmen mit carbonhaut ist!!!


----------



## dhr (8. März 2003)

Hi All!
tt:
You have luck, I paint my carbon frame (that was on the pic) to metallic blue, so I hope I can show you soon.

We'll be on World Championship at Lugano!

If you have questions write to me but only in english please.

Additional info at:

DHR bikes

or if there's problem with it try this:

Biketrials.hu

in products or accessories menu item and after then at "DHR" products and "Gergely Gábor" products

Bye: Gábor Gergely


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhr (9. März 2003)

Now the paintwork is finished on the frame and fork so it's much better now 

Gábor


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. März 2003)

Das Ritzelchen Vorne is mal Übel, brauch man kein Rockring, da ist das Tretlagergeheuse der Rockring 

EIn Hä´liches Ding


----------



## Reini (9. März 2003)

...schaut euch einmal die schlatung an.
Nie mehr kaputte Schaltaugen

Well done


----------



## FiBa (11. März 2003)

also ich muss jez ma was sagen, is meine persönliche meinung...
der Trial-"sport" is ohne frage extrem geil, erfodert körperbeherrschung, kntrolle übers bike und man brauch einige zeit um sich in die materie einzuarbeiten...

so nun zum thema, wennich diese rahmen sehe mussich auch fast ko***n. 
okay, des sind nun die rahmen mit denen man nun angeblich am perfektesten trialn kann, aba ich finde es viel geiler Trial mit den "normalen" bikes auszuüben.
klar en rahmen mit trailgeo und nem kleinen sattel findich noch okay, aba wenn es nur noch wien stock mit zwei reifn aussieht denn is irgendwie der reiz weg, der von den "gebrauchsbikes" ausgeht.

so gings mir schon alsich die ersten monties gesehn hab, andie ich mich mitlerweile gewöhnt hab, weilse eben die wettkampf-maschinen darstellen.
aba wenn MTB-große rahmen so extrem verstümmelt werdn dann findichs nicht mehr schön.
und denn mit sonem ding im stehn bis zu den spots gondeln...

-meine meinung- also nicht angegriffn fühln 
bin mit freestyle-trial aufgewachsen...

trotzdem geht mein respekt an ALLE Trialer raus!
greetz
FiBa


----------



## aramis (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FiBa _
> *... ich finde es viel geiler Trial mit den "normalen" bikes auszuüben. [...] wenn es nur noch wien stock mit zwei reifn aussieht denn is irgendwie der reiz weg, der von den "gebrauchsbikes" ausgeht.*



Da hast du auf jeden Fall meine Zustimmung. Es geht ja um die Schwierigkeit, das ganze mit einem Fahrrad zu machen und nicht mit einer extrem darauf getrimmten Maschine.
Wenn die Schwierigkeit weg ist, kann man ja auch gleich zu Fuß gehen.
(Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass mit ner Trialgeo alles wie von selbst geht...)

Das ist ein Grund dafür, dass ich lieber 26" fahre. Früher war ich auch strikt gegen Bikes ohne Sattel usw..
Naja, mit der Zeit verliert man seine Prinzipien und mittlerweile fahre ich auch so einen Sattellosen Stock auf 2 Rädern.

Aber an das Fahren im Stehen gewöhnt man sich


----------



## FiBa (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> ...Es geht ja um die Schwierigkeit, das ganze mit einem Fahrrad zu machen und nicht mit einer extrem darauf getrimmten Maschine.
> Wenn die Schwierigkeit weg ist, kann man ja auch gleich zu Fuß gehen...*



genau das habich gedacht alsich den beitrag geschriebn hab, hab vergessen es zu formulieren! 
stimm dir da 100% zu.

ne klar, nix gegen trial geo... ich bin ja im mom auch auf der suche nach nem sehr flachen rahmen mit kleinem radstand... das hat ja auch nicht jedes gebrauchsbike...

greetz
FiBa


----------



## tobsen (11. März 2003)

also des find ich jetz wirklich schmarn, dass man nur aus Prinzip mit nem "normalen" rahmen trialt. klar kann man auch mit nem CC rahmen trialen, aber wieso sollte man nicht die vorteile einer trialgeo nutzen, zumal der fahrunterschied ja schon deutlich is.

tobi


----------



## dhr (12. März 2003)

I can't understand what you talkin' about... Please use english in this topic.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. März 2003)

Besser isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (12. März 2003)

Nice bike! But I cant see the  rear derailleur hanger. Why did you leave out the bashring? And what about the weight of the frame?
FiBa said that he prefers riding trials on a conventional mountainbike. He said, your bike looks like a stick between two wheels.


----------



## ugly uwe (12. März 2003)




----------



## dhr (13. März 2003)

My bike's a single-speed because I'm not interested in competitions.
My crankset is a "prototype", it's an old shimano with a modified BMX clutch on it. and the rear hub is a fixed Shimano.  I can't put a ring on it.  I have to change chains in every 3-4 months. Thanks for transtlation  My frame is ONLY for trials and this is why it's a "stick" but I have ideas to make it more smaller in vertical without loss in vertical strength.

Gábor


----------



## Trialmatze (13. März 2003)

I think your bike is really interesting! 
Just singlespeed?? Well, have you ever taken part (correct ?) in a competition? It's fantastic! So many people having fun with their trialsbikes....just great! 
But it's your decision....i like the optic of your frame and i think it is more than a stick between 2 wheels...a small frame with a great paintwork 

bye,
matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. März 2003)

I think an Real Trialbike is an Stick between 2 Wheels. If i need an conventional Bike i will me buy on.

Ronny


----------



## tobsen (14. März 2003)

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (14. März 2003)

Wosn krosses englisch!?


----------



## dhr (17. März 2003)

I'm not interested in competition...
Only for fun.
I think I'll sell the whole bike soon, and make a full hardcore one which is under 8 kg with carbon fork, and much titanium custom parts


----------



## vollkornjudäas (18. März 2003)

so lasse er sich doch von diesem chiquen 1-rohr-rahmen (giant?) inspirieren, welcher hier irgendwo im board vergraben is...


----------

